
Why Angular made me quit web dev - nevster
https://hackernoon.com/why-angular-made-me-quit-web-dev-f63b83a157af
======
eksemplar
I think Angular is the lest productive thing that's ever entered and left our
store, but it's thrown at so many things enterprise these years, that it'll be
a long while before we're rid of it.

I think SPAs are misused in general, but Angular is certainly the worst of the
bunch. In the time it takes to configure and setup the right modules and make
sure everything is updated and works together, even with a cli tool that
really ought to make most of that redundant, you could've build and deployed a
full Django app, DB migrations and all.

Ok, maybe that's a little much, but we did benchmarks and a basic web-app that
takes 1 week to build in Django, took 3 weeks with Angular and Node. It takes
2-3 weeks with Vue and graphql Apollo, but you do get some advantages from the
SPA frameworks and graphql that you don't do with old school mvc.

Over all though, web development hasn't really improved that much, and neither
has the user experience. Just look at HN, it's one of the most efficient sites
I use, and it's very old web.

------
pictur
I don't understand why angular and other javascript libraries make simple
things difficult.

